

1000 Words A Day - mafuba
http://uberjack.com/2013/09/1000-words-a-day/

======
asenna
This is really motivating. I have been putting off writing and it's been
killing me. I keep getting all these excuses to not start now but I will
probably have to make a commitment like this and stick to it. Thanks for
sharing.

~~~
mafuba
It's tough, but it's good to have others to look to. Thanks for the reply.

